# There Are Limits To Dog Training...



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

It can be tough to find good trainers and as a result, some folks resort to self-help. No one suffers but the dog. Poor thing â€" now heâ€™ll never get his license.

Dog License


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

"What what happen?"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

RizFam said:


> "What what happen?"


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

Sure I let him drive sometimes, but he is NEVER, NEVER off this leash.

-Gary Larson


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

TrainRiders said:


> Sure I let him drive sometimes, but he is NEVER, NEVER off this leash.
> 
> -Gary Larson


I have NEVER EVER seen a law stating that it is illegal for my dog to drive! ...and I KNOW he can see better than any of the humans out there!!!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I have to shake my head when I see someone driving down the highway with a dog on their lap and hanging out the window
But how safe is it for the driver or someone else to be driving like that
And how much control do they really have of the vehicle
Don't get me wrong I love dogs and proud of my dog

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Unbelievable!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

RizFam said:


> "What what happen?"


But I promised to get a designated driver. 









I thought she just looked like that after I sobbered up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

campmg said:


> I thought she just looked like that after I sobbered up.


Went home at two with a ten and woke up at ten with a two?


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I have to shake my head when I see someone driving down the highway with a dog on their lap and hanging out the window
> But how safe is it for the driver or someone else to be driving like that
> And how much control do they really have of the vehicle
> Don't get me wrong I love dogs and proud of my dog
> ...


If I have to face St. Peter and have a choice between explaining a dog or a cell phone killed me, I'll take the dog. But that is opening a whole other can of worms.







Granted I don't let my Golden Retriever ride on my lap, but the In-laws 10lb Bichon occassionaly gets a ride up front.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Our dogs were taught at an early age not to mess with the driver. Now we even have car seats for them.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

keeper18 said:


> A friend of mine had an old right hand drive car. He mounted a dummy steering wheel on the left side and used to drive around with his dog in the passenger (left) seat. He mounted a small steering wheel on the right so he could drive without anyone seeing the wheel. You should have seen the looks on the faces of the people working the McDonalds drive through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that would cause anyone to do a double take for sure!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic Picture























Thor


----------

